# Selling my car



## lsc1779 (24 Jan 2009)

If I default on my car payments and the HP compnay decided to reposess the car, what happens if its no longer in my name?  If I have sold it off before it gets re claimed?


----------



## DavidDagg (24 Jan 2009)

Wheather you Have it or Sold it your are Fully responsible and They can Take you Court for the amount due on it. Sorry!!!!!


----------



## cancan (24 Jan 2009)

Can't sell something you don't own, unless you like sharing a cell with bubba.


----------



## VOR (26 Jan 2009)

They will find the car you sold and take it from the new owner. You will then be in trouble with the law and a bank.


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (26 Jan 2009)

If you go ahead & do that then you deserve to go to jail. Do you realise that the poor unfortunate person who buys the car will have it reposessed. People like you are the reason folks need to make sure they get a finance check done on any car they may be thinking of purchasing.


----------

